
Volkswagen detects when your tests are being run, and makes them pass - lpman
https://github.com/auchenberg/volkswagen/blob/master/README.md
======
tefo-mohapi
Yup, we actually discussed this last week in our podcast
[http://www.africantechroundup.com/volkswagen-up-in-smoke-
as-...](http://www.africantechroundup.com/volkswagen-up-in-smoke-as-the-south-
african-government-is-set-to-investigate/)

------
DrinkWater
how often does this "witty" project gets posted?

------
dvh
slowpoke.jpg

